# SR20DET



## cecil240 (May 20, 2005)

Hi everyone I am a new member and I don't know if I am doing this right but here goes anyway. I live in Nebraska where there are no emission laws and I am going to move to Tempe Arizona in a couple of months. I was going to buy an SR20DET for my 240 but I heared that they were illegal for street use, is that true? Are there tight emission laws down there.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! Check out the Regional section and ask your question there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I know this is a old post but i noticed it wasnt answered

phoenix metro area including [hoenix glendale tempe mesa chandler and countless other cities in this hell hole and the tucson metro area do have tight emission laws

there not as tight as say L.A. but being that you are moving to a city of like 4 million people or close to it you will have a culture shock

people laws everything is different

oh and I hope you like pizza ovens cause thats what summers are like 
anyways I suggest you look into the arizona department of motor vehicals and check out the laws casue there are tons and tons of loopholes too

get the number and ask lots of questions but other than that youll be aight 
when you get here hit me up and ill tell you the areas to stay out of and who not to talk to  BTW welcome to hell lol


----------

